# Gästepass? Gerne doch!



## Diola (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich verstehe nicht wieso mein Thred hier entfernt wurde und in dem geschlossenen Thema hinzugefügt wurde und direkt danach ein Moderator unter meinem dort verschobenen post meint, es wäre erwünscht für die Anfragen explizite Themen zu eröffnen...

Daher hier noch einmal der Hinweis:

Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn noch wer einen Gästepass über hat. 
Sollte ich einen bekommen werde ich das hier vermerken, damit nicht doppelt gesendet wird.

Viele Grüße
Diola


----------

